# be Quiet Pure Base 600 (closed) - optimaler Airflow



## teachmeluv (11. April 2017)

Servus!

Ich bekomme heute das oben genannte Gehäuse angeliefert und werde es auch heute Abend mit Leben befüllen 

Es sind dort ja bereits zwei ausreichend gute Lüfter vormontiert, ich habe mir für die Front einen weiteren 140 mm Pure Wings 2 dazu bestellt und habe ansonsten noch 3 x  Noctua NF12-PWM 120mm  'rumliegen', welche ich ausreichend gut verbauen möchte.
Eigentlich habe ich ja nur Platz im Deckel, da eine Montage eines Bodenlüfters nicht vorgesehen ist. Soll ich alle drei in den Deckel packen oder wäre das übertrieben?

Der Airflow wäre dann: beide Front-Lüfter reinfördernd, hinten sowie oben ausfördernd. 

Kann man so lassen oder Verbesserungsvorschläge?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## ForceOne (11. April 2017)

Ich würde alle drei einbauen und dann das ganze recht langsam laufen lassen


----------



## teachmeluv (11. April 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Ich würde alle drei einbauen und dann das ganze recht langsam laufen lassen


Über das Mainboard dennoch PWM gesteuert? Oder feste Lüfterkurve?


----------



## ForceOne (11. April 2017)

Da geht es ja mehr um deine Vorlieben, ich würde sie über PWM anschließen und darüber regeln lassen, an die Lüftersteuerung des Gehäuses kann man, glaube ich, nur 3 Pin-Lüfter anschließen


----------



## Chukku (11. April 2017)

Wenn du die 140er intake fans etwas schneller drehen lässt als die 120er exhaust, damit du keinen (zu) negativen Luftdruck im Gehäuse erzeugst, dann sollte das ziemlich gut klappen.
Die Noctua NF-F12 PWM laufen ja schon bei sehr geringer Drehzahl an.


----------



## teachmeluv (11. April 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Wenn du die 140er intake fans etwas schneller drehen lässt als die 120er exhaust, damit du keinen (zu) negativen Luftdruck im Gehäuse erzeugst, dann sollte das ziemlich gut klappen.
> Die Noctua NF-F12 PWM laufen ja schon bei sehr geringer Drehzahl an.



Die drei Pure Wings (vorne 2 und hinten einer) sollen eigentlich über die gehäuseigene Steuerung bedient werden, die drei Stufen bietet und maximal drei Lüfter steuern kann.  Die drei Lüfter oben würde ich vom Mainboard steuern lassen. Mehr als drei Lüfter (zzgl. CPU und CPU_OPT) kann das auch nicht verwalten.

Vielleicht die Pure Wings über das Mainboard und die drei oben über die Steuerung?

Airflow ist so verwirrend, aber ich liebe die Bastelei


----------



## Fossi777 (11. April 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich bekomme heute das oben genannte Gehäuse angeliefert und werde es auch heute Abend mit Leben befüllen
> 
> ...



Hi, hab das Gehäuse auch seit 3 Tagen, Pure Base 600 (Window) 

2x 140 Front 1x 120 Rear (Pure Wings 2) 3x120 Top (Standart LED-Lüfter 20db)

Nach vielen Std rumprobieren habe ich festgestellt, dass man am besten die zwei 140er Front-Lüfter über das Board steuern sollte. (sind am leisesten) 
Der 120er Rear und die 2 hinteren Top-Lüfter drehen schneller und laufen bei mir deswegen nur auf low oder medium per Lüftersteuerung, ...

Der vorderste 120er im Deckel ist lauter als die anderen, (zu nah an der  Frontöffnung) deswegen ist der nun bei mir deaktiviert, ...
Den Deckel hab ich auf den ersten beiden Clips geschlossen, am 3. Clip auf Stufe 1 und am 4. Clip Stufe 1/2 offen...

Sieht also derzeit so aus... 

2x 140 Front ( Mainboardsteuerung 600-900 RPM )
1x 120 Rear ( Lüftersteuerung low/med  600/900 RPM ) 
2x120 Top hinten ( Lüftersteuerung low/med 600/900 RPM )
1x120 Top vorne ( deaktiviert )

4670K @ 1,25V,  Macho HR02,  RX 480 GTR 1,175V OC

Temps low 

CPU 75 Grad 
GPU 75 Grad

Temps med 

CPU 65 Grad 
GPU 70 Grad

Falls du eine andere Kombi besser findest, lass es mich wissen


----------



## Chukku (11. April 2017)

Nur als Hinweis:
Du kannst auf einen Mainboard Anschluss über Mehrfachkabel auch mehr als einen Lüfter anschliessen.
Das soll man zwar nicht übertreiben, weil die Anschlüsse auch eine begrenzte Belastbarkeit haben (meistens 12Watt, manchmal auch nur 6W). 
Aber ein Noctua NF-F12 PWM zieht ja auch nur maximal 0.6W pro Stück. Also sind 3 Stück davon auf einem MB Anschluss überhaupt kein Problem.

Ich würds also genauso machen, wie du beschrieben hast: die Pure Wings mit der Gehäuse-eigenen Lüftersteuerung und die Noctuas übers MB.


----------



## teachmeluv (11. April 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Nur als Hinweis:
> Du kannst auf einen Mainboard Anschluss über Mehrfachkabel auch mehr als einen Lüfter anschliessen.
> Das soll man zwar nicht übertreiben, weil die Anschlüsse auch eine begrenzte Belastbarkeit haben (meistens 12Watt, manchmal auch nur 6W).
> Aber ein Noctua NF-F12 PWM zieht ja auch nur maximal 0.6W pro Stück. Also sind 3 Stück davon auf einem MB Anschluss überhaupt kein Problem.
> ...


Das ist korrekt, allerdings habe ich kein solches Kabel parat und ich möchte möglichst wenig Kabel-Salat haben. Ich werde erstmal die Methode probieren, die dein Vorredner erwähnt hat, dann schaue ich mal


----------



## JustBrainless (12. April 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt, allerdings habe ich kein solches Kabel parat und ich möchte möglichst wenig Kabel-Salat haben. Ich werde erstmal die Methode probieren, die dein Vorredner erwähnt hat, dann schaue ich mal



Habe das Case auch für meinen 2ten PC . Die Einstellungen von Fossi777 kann man denke ich so übernehmen.


----------



## teachmeluv (12. April 2017)

JustBrainless schrieb:


> Habe das Case auch für meinen 2ten PC . Die Einstellungen von Fossi777 kann man denke ich so übernehmen.


Bisher ist es in meinen Augen noch nicht optimal. Ich habe gestern abend alles verbaut, erster Eindruck ist super. Habe auch die Paste auf der CPU gewechselt (von Revoltec irgendwas zu Thermal Grizzly) sowie den Lüfter auf meinem Macho durch einen Noctua 15 PWM ersetzt. 

Ich hatte mir für die Front extra einen zweiten Pure Wings geordert, jetzt kam der allerdings als PWM Version an und der andere - vorinstallierte - ist nun ein 3pin. Daher müsste ich den ggf austauschen oder die beiden vorderen doch über die Steuerung kontrollieren, sobald ich einen 4 auf 3 Pin Adapter habe. Nervig!


----------



## JustBrainless (12. April 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> [...] Ich hatte mhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=8795213ir für die Front extra einen zweiten Pure Wings geordert, jetzt kam der allerdings als PWM Version an und der andere - vorinstallierte - ist nun ein 3pin. Daher müsste ich den ggf austauschen oder die beiden vorderen doch über die Steuerung kontrollieren, sobald ich einen 4 auf 3 Pin Adapter habe. Nervig!



Ok das ist blöd .


----------



## teachmeluv (12. April 2017)

JustBrainless schrieb:


> Ok das ist blöd .



Klarer Fall von "First World Problems"  

Ich habe drei Stunden gestern an dem Einbau gesessen - die Paste war echt schwierig zu verstreichen - und dann mangelt es an so einer Kleinigkeit. Kann man denn ggf. von 3 Pin auf 4 Pin erhöhen und aus dem Lüfter eine PWM Variante zaubern?

Die Frage ist ja,  ob ich den vorinstallierten Pure Wings 2 trotz 3 Pin Anschluss einfach über das Mainboard steuern soll...sollte ja gehen, oder?


----------



## Fossi777 (12. April 2017)

Moin ja klar geht das, ist bei mir auch nicht anders...  Du kannst einen 3 Pin Lüfter auf den 4 Pin Anschluss des MB stecken, 
genauso  einen 4pin PWM auf nen 3 Pin Anschluss, 1 Pin bleibt ungenutzt , wird  dann einfach auch über die Spannung gesteuert. 

Bei PWM  4 auf 4 Pin liegen dann permanent 12V  an ( ermöglicht geringere RMP und Anlaufgeschwindigkeiten  )


----------



## teachmeluv (12. April 2017)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Moin ja klar geht das, ist bei mir auch nicht anders...  Du kannst einen 3 Pin auf den 4 Pin stecken, 1 Pin bleibt frei
> Genauso  einen 4pin PWM auf nen 3 Pin Anschluss, wird  dann einfach auch über die Spannung gesteuert.
> 
> Bei PWM  4 auf 4 Pin liegen dann permanent 12V  an ( ermöglicht geringere RMP und Anlaufgeschwindigkeiten  )



Ok. Dann werde ich mir aber doch noch einen Adapter besorgen müssen. Meine beiden Top-Lüfter sind Noctua NF12-PWM (beide 4 Pin), die bekomme ich nicht an die Lüftersteuerung. Gibt es da eine Empfehlung, die ich mir fix über Amazon besorgen kann?


----------



## JustBrainless (12. April 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Ok. Dann werde ich mir aber doch noch einen Adapter besorgen müssen. Meine beiden Top-Lüfter sind Noctua NF12-PWM (beide 4 Pin), die bekomme ich nicht an die Lüftersteuerung. Gibt es da eine Empfehlung, die ich mir fix über Amazon besorgen kann?



Man könnte in deinem Fall auch über eine Lüftersteuerung nachdenken?


----------



## Chukku (12. April 2017)

Klarstellung:

Du KANNST einen 3 Pin Lüfter auf einen 4-Pin Header auf dem MB stecken.
Aber dann brauchst du entweder ein Mainboard, bei dem du im BIOS die Regulierung dieses Headers von PWM auf DC umstellen kannst, oder der Lüfter wird einfach dauerhaft auf 100% drehen, ohne regelbar zu sein.

PWM auf 3-Pin stecken geht aber in jedem Fall. Auch wenn die Anlaufspannung eines PWM Lüfters meist etwas höher liegt. 
(meine NF-F12 PWM laufen bei 3 Pin Anschluss erst bei 7V an. Bei 5V stehen sie noch still).


----------



## teachmeluv (12. April 2017)

JustBrainless schrieb:


> Man könnte in deinem Fall auch über eine Lüftersteuerung nachdenken?



Noch eine? Das Gehäuse hat doch schon eine


----------



## teachmeluv (12. April 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Klarstellung:
> 
> Du KANNST einen 3 Pin Lüfter auf einen 4-Pin Header auf dem MB stecken.
> Aber dann brauchst du entweder ein Mainboard, bei dem du im BIOS die Regulierung dieses Headers von PWM auf DC umstellen kannst, oder der Lüfter wird einfach dauerhaft auf 100% drehen, ohne regelbar zu sein.
> ...



Mein Mainboard beherrscht das zum Glück. Das mit den 5 V habe ich auch bereits festgestellt, würde aber die Teile eh dauerhaft auf 7 V laufen lassen.


----------



## JustBrainless (12. April 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Noch eine? Das Gehäuse hat doch schon eine



Eine über die du alle Lüfter ansteuern kannst.


----------



## teachmeluv (12. April 2017)

JustBrainless schrieb:


> Eine über die du alle Lüfter ansteuern kannst.



Boah ne. Ich habe mir das Gehäuse extra ausgesucht, damit ich so gerade eben noch mein ROG Front Panel einbauen kann, die Lüftersteuerung sollte extra integriert sein. Ich denke, die Variante von Fossi777 ist ideal, ich muss nur die Noctuas im Top-Bereich an die gehäuse-eigene Lüftersteuerung bekommen


----------



## JustBrainless (12. April 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Boah ne. Ich habe mir das Gehäuse extra ausgesucht, damit ich so gerade eben noch mein ROG Front Panel einbauen kann, die Lüftersteuerung sollte extra integriert sein. Ich denke, die Variante von Fossi777 ist ideal, ich muss nur die Noctuas im Top-Bereich an die gehäuse-eigene Lüftersteuerung bekommen



Najaa guut dannn ist das verständlich.
Wünsche dir noch viel Erfolg.


----------



## teachmeluv (12. April 2017)

Kann mir denn jemand so einen 4-Pin auf 3-Pin Adapter empfehlen? Bei Amazon finde ich nur Molex auf 3 oder 4 Pin


----------



## Chukku (12. April 2017)

Du meinst von 4 Pin Lüfter auf 3-Pin Anschluss?

Wüsste ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass es dafür überhaupt Adapter gibt.
Wenn es ein freier Anschluss ist (ohne Kunststoff-Ummantelung) dann kannst du den 4Pin Stecker da einfach ohne Adapter so drauf stecken.
Aber bei deiner Lüftersteuerung ist dafür wahrscheinlich nicht genug Platz.

stattdessen kannst du einfach ein normales 3-Pin Verlängerungskabel nehmen. Auf der Seite, wo der 4-Pin Stecker reinsoll, musst du dann im Zweifelsfall nur die Kunststoffummentelung um den 3-Pin Anschluss herum mit einem Kantenschneider weg"knipsen".
Aber eventuell findest du auch ein Verlängerungskabel, wo die 3 Pins einfach frei liegen..


----------



## teachmeluv (12. April 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Du meinst von 4 Pin Lüfter auf 3-Pin Anschluss?
> 
> Wüsste ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass es dafür überhaupt Adapter gibt.
> Wenn es ein freier Anschluss ist (ohne Kunststoff-Ummantelung) dann kannst du den 4Pin Stecker da einfach ohne Adapter so drauf stecken.
> ...



Ohje...ich dachte, das wäre möglich. Dann muss ich ggf. doch umstecken und kann nicht wie gewünscht alles einstellen. Sehr ärgerlich...

Die Noctua NF12-PWM würde ich ungerne "liegen lassen", die sind ja teuer genug. Gibt es denn ggf. einen Switch, welcher 4-Pin Anschlüsse hat oder eben die 'guten' 3-Pin Anschlüsse ohne "wegknipsen", welcher an die Steuerung vom Gehäuse anschließbar wäre?


----------



## Chukku (12. April 2017)

Neee Moment  mal.. jetzt nicht gleich überreagieren.. ist doch alles kein Problem.

Einfach ein Kabel wie dieses nehmen (gibts auch in "schöner", dann aber etwas teurer).
3-Pin Verlangerung - 30cm
an dem Ende, wo du den 4-Pin Stecker reinstecken willst die Kunststoffseiten wegschneiden und gut ist.

*edit*
oder noch einfacher..
die ersten 6 oder 7 Positionen in dieser Liste haben nicht mal die Kunststoffummentelung
Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fur: 3pin molex verlangerung
da musst du dann auch nichts wegschneiden.
Einer der 4 Pins des PWM Steckers bleibt dann halt unbenutzt.
Da beide Steckervarianten aber eine Plastik-"Nase" haben, die auch zueinander passt, kannst du ihn gar nicht falsch anschliessen.


----------



## teachmeluv (12. April 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Neee Moment  mal.. jetzt nicht gleich überreagieren.. ist doch alles kein Problem.
> 
> Einfach ein Kabel wie dieses nehmen (gibts auch in "schöner", dann aber etwas teurer).
> 3-Pin Verlangerung - 30cm
> ...



Das hier sieht doch ideal aus: Revoltec 3 PIN MOLEX Kabel zur Stromversorgung fur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Davon dann einfach zwei, dann können meine beiden Top-Lüfter schön über das Gehäuse gesteuert werden. Abgesegnet?


----------



## Chukku (12. April 2017)

Jo, sollte passen.

Kann wie gesagt sein, dass die PWM Lüfter dann erst ab mittlerer Stufe der Lüftersteuerung anlaufen.
Wäre ja aber nicht so ein Drama.


----------



## teachmeluv (12. April 2017)

Ich habe mir jetzt diese bestellt: 10 Stuck, Wentronic 93631 Lufter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Bester Preis sowie Lieferung bereits morgen


----------



## Fossi777 (13. April 2017)

Also hab meine Konfig noch etwas optimiert, jetzt laufen der untere Front und Hecklüfter über das Mainboard. 
Der obere Front und die 2 hinteren Top über die Lüftersteuerung. Bringt deutlich bessere Temps bei vergleichbarer Lautstärke...

1x 140 Front unten ( Mainboardsteuerung 600-900 RPM )
1x 120 Rear ( Mainboardsteuerung 900 -1300 RPM )

1x 140 Front oben ( Lüftersteuerung low/med 600/900 RPM )
2x120 Top hinten ( Lüftersteuerung low/med 600/900 RPM )
1x120 Top vorne ( deaktiviert )

low Settings 

CPU 65 Grad 
GPU 72 Grad 

med Settings 

CPU 60 Grad
GPU  67 Grad


----------



## teachmeluv (13. April 2017)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Also hab meine Konfig noch etwas optimiert, jetzt laufen der untere Front und Hecklüfter über das Mainboard.
> Der obere Front und die 2 hinteren Top über die Lüftersteuerung. Bringt deutlich bessere Temps bei vergleichbarer Lautstärke...
> 
> low Settings
> ...


Nutzt du den vormontierten Lüfter am Heck?


----------



## Fossi777 (13. April 2017)

Ja den Pure Wing 2 120er, dreht dann zwar unter Last schneller als vorher mit low oder med.
aber so muss ich nicht die lauteren Top Lüfter auf med  schalten, um anständige Temps zu bekommen ...

Hier mal 2 Screenshots mit aktuellen Low Settings , unter Vollast und nach 10 min Cooldown mit idle Temps ...


----------



## teachmeluv (14. April 2017)

Meine Kabel, um die drei Noctuas oben alle an die Lüftersteuerung zu bekommen, sind leider noch nicht gekommen. 

Ich habe heute das Gehäuse nochmal "aufgeräumt" da mir die Temperaturen der linken SSD (von hinten betrachtet) nicht gefallen haben (42-45 Grad). 

Der untere Top-Lüfter hängt am Mainboard sowie die beiden hinteren Lüfter im Deckel. Der hintere sowie der obere Top-Lüfter hängt an der Steuerung, immer auf medium eingestellt. 

Meine Temperaturen unter Last sind aktuell:

CPU 58 Grad
GPU 61 Grad
SSD 32 Grad

GPU sowie CPU sind aber auch jeweils undervoltet. 

Erstaunt bin ich über einen Test mit Prime95 Version 28.10: da wird meine CPU maximal 66 Grad warm. Beim allerersten Test jemals mit diesem Prozessor hatte ich da über 80 Grad mit altem Gehäuse (Enermax iVektor) und Revoltec WLP. Habe jetzt die Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut drauf. 

Über die Werte kann man eigentlich nicht meckern  

Und für mein Empfinden alles leise genug.


----------



## Fossi777 (14. April 2017)

Bin auch sehr zufrieden, wirklich empfehlenswert. 
Deine Noctua sind bestimmt noch um einiges leiser als meine Standart LED Lüfter.


----------



## teachmeluv (14. April 2017)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Bin auch sehr zufrieden, wirklich empfehlenswert.
> Deine Noctua sind bestimmt noch um einiges leiser als meine Standart LED Lüfter.


Die habe ich auch nur, weil die im Luxx im 3-er Pack für 30€ Euro angeboten wurden. Sonst würden da noch meine Scythe SlipStream werkeln. 

Ich warte mal auf meine Kabel-Adapter und versuche deine Konfigurationen mal beide durch, ob man da noch das eine oder andere Grad rausholen kann


----------



## Fossi777 (15. April 2017)

Mach das, gibt bestimmt noch effizientere Möglichkeiten. 

Denke wenn man die 2 140er im Deckel verschraubt bekommt man noch bessere Ergebnisse.
Das kommt bei mir allerdings nicht in Frage, weil ich ihn von oben beleuchtet haben will


----------



## teachmeluv (30. April 2017)

Ich habe das Setup nun so gelassen und ein bisschen probiert, aber bisher ist meine beste Variante diese:

Drei 120er oben (alle übers Mainboard) 
2 x 140 vorne (Gehäuse Steuerung) 
1x 120 hinten (Gehäuse Steuerung) 

Die Gehäuse Steuerung ist auf low, die Mainboard Lüftung auf Standard. 

CPU im idle bei ca. 32 Grad, unter Last maximal 68 Grad. 
GPU im idle bei 36 Grad, unter Last maximal 64 Grad. 

Sobald ich mittel einstelle an der Gehäuse-Steuerung, wird es mir zu laut. Bin plötzlich sehr empfindlich geworden und denke auch über eine Wasserkühlung nach, speziell für die GraKa oder alternativ doch noch die bQ Lüfter durch Silent Wings 3 ersetzen. 

Aber ich denke, das Maximum ist für Luftkühlung ausgereizt und das Gehäuse ist wirklich top.


----------



## teachmeluv (2. Juni 2017)

Ich greife das Thema hier doch nochmal auf, da mir die Sache keine Ruhe lässt 

Nach vielem Lesen habe ich nun die Idee, den CPU Lüfter in diesem Gehäuse von unten nach oben pusten zu lassen. Ich habe zwischenzeitlich nochmal neue Lüfter montiert:

hinten: 120mm Silent Wings 2 3-Pin
oben: 2 x 140mm Silent Wings 2 4-Pin
vorne: 2 x 140mm Silent Wings 2 3-Pin

Als Grafikkarte ist die Asus Strix GTX 1070 OC verbaut, der Lüfter ist ein Thermalright Macho Rev.B mit einem Noctua NF-A15 als Lüfter. Da eine Neu-Ausrichtung des CPU-Kühlers wieder bedeuten würde, dass ich die WLP erneuern müsste (was ich einfach nur hasse!  ), frage ich vorher nochmal die Experten. Könnte mit meinem aktuellen Setup damit überhaupt ein Mehrwert erzielt werden, wenn der CPU Kühler nach oben pustet?


----------



## 0ssi (19. Juli 2017)

Wie kommt man eigentlich auf die Idee so ein Gehäuse für einen Gaming PC zu wählen. Ich meine es muss ja nicht gleich ein Corsair Obsidian 750D Airflow Edition sein
aber wenigstens Eins mit ordentlichen Lufteinlässen in der Front oder wenn die nicht vorhanden sind dann mit Platz für einen Lüfter im Boden zwecks Frischluftzufuhr.


----------



## teachmeluv (19. Juli 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Wie kommt man eigentlich auf die Idee so ein Gehäuse für einen Gaming PC zu wählen. Ich meine es muss ja nicht gleich ein Corsair Obsidian 750D Airflow Edition sein
> aber wenigstens Eins mit ordentlichen Lufteinlässen in der Front oder wenn die nicht vorhanden sind dann mit Platz für einen Lüfter im Boden zwecks Frischluftzufuhr.


Hast du das Gehäuse schon selber benutzt respektive auf Herz und Nieren getestet? Verstehe den Kern der Aussage nicht, wenn meine "Gaming-Hardware" Platz darin findet und meine Temperaturen völlig in Ordnung sind.


----------



## Fossi777 (19. Juli 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Ich greife das Thema hier doch nochmal auf, da mir die Sache keine Ruhe lässt
> 
> Nach vielem Lesen habe ich nun die Idee, den CPU Lüfter in diesem Gehäuse von unten nach oben pusten zu lassen. Ich habe zwischenzeitlich nochmal neue Lüfter montiert:
> 
> ...



Wenn der Deckel oben offen ist, sicher einen Versuch wert. Kommt eben auf die Konfig an. Bei dir laufen ja der Heck u Frontlüfter immer per LS auf low. 
Dann kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass es was bringen könnte, weil bei dir die Abwärme hauptsächlich über die Top-Lüfter abgeführt wird. 
Bei mir ist es genau andersrum, da  laufen die Top-Lüfter immer nur auf low, deswegen erwarte ich ( bei mir ) keine grossen Verbesserungen. 

Hab auch den Macho, müsste den kompletten Kühler dann drehen ?  Kann man nicht einfach nur den Lüfter per Halteklammern unten montieren ?


----------



## teachmeluv (19. Juli 2017)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Wenn der Deckel oben offen ist, sicher einen Versuch wert. Kommt eben auf die Konfig an. Bei dir laufen ja der Heck u Frontlüfter immer per LS auf low.
> Dann kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass es was bringen könnte, weil bei dir die Abwärme hauptsächlich über die Top-Lüfter abgeführt wird.
> Bei mir ist es genau andersrum, da  laufen die Top-Lüfter immer nur auf low, deswegen erwarte ich ( bei mir ) keine grossen Verbesserungen.
> 
> Hab auch den Macho, müsste den kompletten Kühler dann drehen ?  Kann man nicht einfach nur den Lüfter per Halteklammern unten montieren ?



Ich habe mir die Sache wieder geklemmt. Der Noctua NF-A15 auf dem Macho-Block war tatsächlich schlechter als der Serienlüfter.  Seitdem habe ich wieder 4 Grad weniger auf der CPU


----------



## horizonlights (20. Juli 2017)

Hi,
ich habe seit etwa einem Monat auch das Pure Base 600 und muss leider sagen dass ich schlechtere Temperaturen bekommen habe als in meinem alten Gehäuse.

CPU: Intel i7-4790k, geköpft und Flüssigmetall zwischen DIE und HS. VCore bei 1,175V.
Als CPU Lüfter habe ich einen Arctic Freezer v7 Pro 2, welches in Kombination mit der CPU immer super funktioniert hat.

Mein altes Gehäuse war ein Zalman Z11 mit folgender Lüfteranordnung: 1x120 Front unten (Flow rein), 2x120 Top (Flow raus), 1x120 Back (Flow raus).
Die CPU Temps lagen dort unter Volllast immer zwischen 55°C-65°C (je nach Raumtemperatur)
Im Idle nur wenige °C über der Raumtemperatur.

Die Anordnung im Pure Base 600: 1x120 Front unten (Flow rein), 1x140 Front unten (Flow rein), 2x120 Top (Flow raus), 1x120 Back (Flow raus).
Die Lüfter an der Front laufen über die Lüftersteuerung des Gehäuses (HIGH) und der Rest über das Board.
Jetzt erreiche ich schon bei einigen Spielen Temperaturen zwischen 70°C-80°C.
Im Idle bewege ich mich jetzt auch zwischen 35°C und 40°C.

Wenn ich  die Frontblende abnehme dann sinken die Idle Temps auf wenige °C über Raumtemperatur aber unter Last gibt es leider keine Verbesserungen.

Habe zur Sicherheit sogar das Flüssigmetall zwischen DIE und HS erneuert, aber es gab leider keine positiven Effekte.
Habe auch verschiedene Wärmeleitpasten zwischen HS und Kühlkörper getestet und es gab keine Verbesserungen.

Hat jemand vielleicht einen guten Ratschlag?
Ich verzweifle langsam daran


----------



## teachmeluv (20. Juli 2017)

Zunächst darf man dennoch sagen, dass der CPU-Lüfter nicht der Allerbeste ist. Die beiden Hauptschreiber in diesem Thread (@Fossi777 und meine Wenigkeit) haben jeweils den Macho Rev. B 140mm Lüfter.

Ich habe ebenfalls den i7 4790k (geköpft mit LM auf dem DIE). Meiner läuft mit 1.12 V bei 4,4 Ghz auf allen Kernen. Im Idle habe ich auch um die 32-35 Grad, das ist völlig unbedenklich, selbst wenn es 40 Grad wären. Unter Last bei BF1 (das zur Zeit einzige Spiel auf meiner Platte, das wirklich alle Kerne und Threads beansprucht) habe ich maximal 61 - 63 Grad (höchste Einzelkerntemperatur) je nach Außentemperatur.

Mein Airflow ist so angeordnet:

- vorne 2 x 140 mm (Silent Wings 2) - PWM auf Turbo über das MB gesteuert
- oben 2 x 140 mm (Silent Wings 2) - 3 Pin auf Turbo über das MB gesteuert
- hinten 1 x 120 mm (Silent Wings 2) - 3 Pin auf Turbo über das MB gesteuert

Ich weiß nicht, ob die Kombination aus 140 und 120 vorne so sinnvoll ist. Ich würde den größeren (140mm) vorne nach unten setzen. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich im Innenraum auch extrem gut aufgeräumt habe, der Schacht für 5,25 Laufwerke ist komplett entfernt und meine einzige 3,5 HDD ist ganz oben montiert, damit diese den vorderen Lüftern nicht im Weg ist. Der Deckel ist dabei die ganze Zeit auf der Mitte der Haltenasen geöffnet, damit die Luft auf allen Seiten raus kann.

Meine Empfehlung ist zum einen: besseren CPU-Kühler kaufen, vorne eher 2 x 140 statt 120


----------



## horizonlights (20. Juli 2017)

Natürlich ist der CPU-Lüfter nicht der Beste, aber im alten Gehäuse hat er mehr als nur super Ergebnisse geliefert.
Mal davon abgesehen habe ich auch miese Ergebnisse mit meiner CoolerMaster AIO Wakü erhalten, welche im alten Gehäuse auch deutlich bessere Ergebnisse abgeliefert hat.

Der 140er sitzt bereits unten. Meine 2 HDDs sind ganz unten montiert. Meine Annahme war, dass die HDDs oben zusammen mit der Grafikkarte den Airflow zur CPU deutlich unterbinden. 
Den 5,25er Schacht habe ich noch drinnen, weil ich nicht wirklich nachgeschaut habe, ob man den abmachen kann 

Kann später auch mal Bilder vom aktuellen Setup posten.

Dann muss ich mich wohl mal wieder ransetzen und verschiedene Szenarien durchtesten.

Gibt es Erfahrungen zum umgekehrten Airflow, also von hinten nach vorne?


----------



## 0ssi (20. Juli 2017)

Vielleicht hattest du früher mit Prime95 V26.X ohne AVX getestet und jetzt mit einer Version mit AVX. Das macht ca.10°C Unterschied. 
Am Gehäuse wird das nicht liegen denn die haben Beide einen bescheidenen Airflow wegen schlechter Lufteinlässe für Frischluftzufuhr.


----------



## horizonlights (20. Juli 2017)

Habe grad mal die VCore Spannung von 1,175V auf 1,125V gesenkt. 
Läuft bis jetzt stabil und habe ca. 3°C verloren.

Ja, die Lufteinlässe an der Front finde ich auch ziemlich dürftig, deswegen habe ich mal die Messungen ohne Frontblende durchgeführt.
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die Einlässe beim Z11 wesentlich großzügiger sind.

Getestet habe ich mit AIDA64.

Ich überlege mir aber auch schon als CPU Lüfter einen Dark Rock 3 oder einen Dark Rock Pro 3 zu holen, weil es optisch auch wesentlich besser passt. Die Kühlleistung sollte dann natürlich auch wesentlich besser sein.


----------



## EyRaptor (25. Juli 2017)

Die Kühlleistung sollte dann auf jeden Fall besser sein.

Es ist aber anzumerken, dass das Pure Base 600 kein Airflow optimiertes Gehäuse sonder eher ein silent Gehäuse ist.
Da ist der Airflow oft schlechter und die Temperaturen dadurch höher (ist bei anderen BeQiet Gehäusen ähnlich).


----------



## horizonlights (27. Juli 2017)

So auf jeden Fall schon mal vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen.

Nach unzähligen Versuchen habe ich es nun endlich geschafft. Es lag wohl an meiner noch vorrätigen Wärmeleitpaste die etwa 2-3 Jahre alt ist.
Neue bestellt (Arctic MX-4) und aufgetragen und schon läuft alles wieder wie am Schnürchen. 
IDLE etwas über Raumtemperatur und unter Last liege ich jetzt bei 60°C-65°C und das mit meinem Arctic Freezer v7 bei ca. 60% .

Bin jetzt vollkommen zufrieden mit den Temps. 
Vielleicht baue ich Ende des Jahres meine erste Custom Wakü auf und dann bin ich mal gespannt was damit so geht.


----------

